# You CAN'T Achieve BOKEH With a Super Wide Angle Lens



## kundalini (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm still just playing around with my latest toy.... the Nikkor 14-24mm f/2.8 FX lens. I always thought SWA's were designed so that bokeh was nearly impossible. I've got another, the Nikkor 12-24mm f/4 DX, and will do some comparison shots when time and weather come together. C'mon...... you know they have to be outdoor shots. 

Anyway, like I said, just playing around today. I was actually impressed to get this kind of bokeh at 14mm, f/2.8.

For your viewing curiosity..............




 

At ~100% crop (still haven't figured out how to make sure it's a 100% crop)​ 


 







As you can imagine, the originals are MUCH smoother than the 800 pix wide shot here..


Got any examples you'd like to share? Post 'em up.​


----------



## Overread (Feb 8, 2010)

For a 100% crop just open the image and before you apply any resizing just take the crop tool and cut out a section. That section is still at the images fullsize, but its missing the surrounding bits of the shot. Use a bit of trial and error to get the cut away section down to a managble size to upload to the net without having to resize it and you have a 100% crop 

very sharp lens and a very neat evening shot


----------



## Derrel (Feb 8, 2010)

Bokeh refers to the subjective QUALITY of the out of focus regions in a photograph. Bokeh is not a "quantity" that can or can not be achieved. Bokeh refers to a qualitative, subjective judgement. On FF digital, the depth of field in extreme situations like this, with a near subject and a distant background that is 1,000 to 50,000 times greater than the focal length of the lens, pretty shallow depth of field is obtainable. You've managed to pretty much blow out the background AND demonstrate some foreground OOF areas on the bunny's near leg.

I think the lens has a nice rendering! It's an amazing zoom lens--so much better than the 14mm prime,and so much better than so many other primes and zoom lenses, from both Nikon and other manufacturers. Nikon really outdid themselves when they designed the 14-24. I feel inadequate with only a 17-35!


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 8, 2010)

> At ~100% crop (still haven't figured out how to make sure it's a 100% crop)



If you're using photoshop, use the marquee tool and change the style to 'fixed size' and you can give it pixel dimensions with a 'px' extension to any number (800px in the input box for a given side). that'll take a web-sized chunk out and will retain 100% crop.


----------



## erzyhazel (Feb 10, 2010)

cute bunny, nice shot dude...

10p17c


----------

